
Dotsies (2012) - tosh
http://dotsies.org
======
c517402
It seems like the correspondence should be something other a-z. Something like
making the vowels or more common letters more distinctive. E.g., making the
vowels the lightest weight, that is make aeiou use the single dot letters
dotsies uses for abcde.

------
vortico
Was about to pass this off until I starting reading the sample near the bottom
of the page that gradually teaches you. It actually amazed me that I could
sort of read it halfway through. I can't get to the end though, but at least I
have an idea of the difficulty level to read it naturally.

~~~
nerdponx
Couldn't get past "if you can read this, keep going."

~~~
nerdponx
Update: it's just because I was doing it on my phone. Having a blast learning
this!

------
jensenbox
I cannot tell if this is a practical joke or what. At first, I tried to learn
it in earnest but then I fell totally apart and virtually threw my hands up.
Either I have some sort of learning disability or this is there to simply
waste my time.

Is this a real thing?

~~~
andai
Have you tried using a spaced repetition system? Sometimes it takes the brain
a couple exposures until you "get" it. Otherwise you might think of ways to
make the learning more engaging or stimulating: if you can present the same
information in a different way, that might work better :)

------
rcarmo
Reminds me of Marain, which I actually wish was in use:

[http://www.omniglot.com/conscripts/marain.htm](http://www.omniglot.com/conscripts/marain.htm)

~~~
snailletters
As a note, the further reading links are dead.

They are available [0] on Web Archive, if anyone is interested.

0\.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20080524200838/http://homepages.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080524200838/http://homepages.compuserve.de/Mostral/artikel/marain.html)

------
dzmitry_lahoda
Title shoud be `Dotsies - dot based read optimized font (2012)`.

------
johnnytieszoon
I learned it back then. Used it for a while as a privacy feature for my phone.

~~~
anotheryou
how was it? easy to read after a hwile?

I whished the downloadable font would be the "densest" setting, not just abc
encoding

~~~
johnnytieszoon
I can read 10-20 words per minute. The main problem is that you cannot "scan"
for a word.

------
vinchuco
Why not follow the 'natural' scheme of binary? A picture is worth n words:

[http://i.imgur.com/3XIMXcD.png](http://i.imgur.com/3XIMXcD.png) (added the
0-9 digits for emotional effect)

I can't seem to put my finger on what makes a scheme more 'readable' than
another.

Edit: Reminds me a lot of Chinese, but in this case there's a clear procedure
to decode glyphs as a word!

~~~
amelius
> I can't seem to put my finger on what makes a scheme more 'readable' than
> another.

I think one constraint is that the meaning of glyphs should be translation
invariant. But this does not hold for dotsies either (the glyph for "a" could
be interpreted as "b" depending on where the baseline is chosen). I wonder how
subscripting or superscripting works with this font :)

------
brad0
I like this. I spent 15 minutes playing the game and I feel like I can pick up
the basics. I'll try the bookmarklet from time to time.

------
duckwho
Korean is structured this way

~~~
jwilk
I don't see any similarity.

~~~
idle_zealot
It's a loose similarity to be sure. In Korean, syllables are written as a
constricted glyph. In dottsies, words are written as a constructed glyph.

~~~
ivanbakel
That would be like saying cursive Latin alphabet produces constructed glyphs.
Dotsies is just an alphabet - no letter or syllable acts as a modifier on any
other.

------
baalimago
imagelike alphabets and languages are harder to process, takes more time, not
effective

signs needs to be distinct

~~~
vinchuco
Under this system the words are what become easier to distinguish (after some
practice?), not the symbols.

